# Modern War Clips from LesOfPrimus...



## lesofprimus (Mar 31, 2007)

Heres a place to put all my modern military vid clips.... Enjoy...

Making a run for it...
Stupid Insurgents...


----------



## timshatz (Mar 31, 2007)

That last one was a "whoops, recruiting film is going to be a little late in getting out".

Couldn't have happened to a nicer group of guys.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 31, 2007)

More..

30mm Gattling test fire....
Civilian contractors protecting their asses...
Ambush in Algeria...
Fun, Glorious Fun....


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2007)

The last one. Only in America. I love it. And what was the machine gun that had a deep 200-300RPM rate that you can hear. Sounded like a .50cal or perhaps bigger.


----------



## trackend (Apr 1, 2007)

I think its quite sad that a little girl is being shown using a fire arm like a toy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2007)

I dont know about sad... What if it was a young boy track???


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2007)

What's wrong with that? I let my youngest boy shoot a .22 with proper eye and ear protection. What's wrong with a similarly safe situation with a machine gun. Would you let your daughter strap in and ride in your lap to fly a warbird??

Remember Track, there isn't an indoctrination that goes along with enjoying firearms in the US.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 7, 2007)

More...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hadn't seen the bus shootout before. That one was new for me.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2007)

MOre...

Checkpoint car bomb goes off
Coast Guard Cutter slams into a boat
HVAR vs. Tank
IED goes off too close for comfort
Another IED almost gets cameraman
Amphibious Helo NOT...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2007)

Hadn't seen the helo video. What a cluster. And I've always liked the HVAR. Kinetic energy wins everytime.


----------



## Maharg (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice collection Les. There is a nice vid about sniping Taliban snipers with a .50 out there. I have lost my link, but its now on YouTube. Reach out and touch somebody.....get a Barrett.


----------



## Maharg (Jun 16, 2007)

oops...


----------



## trackend (Jun 16, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> What's wrong with that? I let my youngest boy shoot a .22 with proper eye and ear protection. What's wrong with a similarly safe situation with a machine gun. Would you let your daughter strap in and ride in your lap to fly a warbird??
> 
> Remember Track, there isn't an indoctrination that goes along with enjoying firearms in the US.



I would not let my child sit on my lap in a plane Shes 32


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

Thankfully so...


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 18, 2007)

trackend said:


> I would not let my child sit on my lap in a plane Shes 32




That's exactly the indoctrination that we Yanks would avoid.


----------



## drgondog (Jun 16, 2008)

trackend said:


> I would not let my child sit on my lap in a plane Shes 32



It's all a matter of perspective Trackend - and I respect yours .. my kids and grandkids started firearm indoctrination at six. I have too many for them to be a suprise and they learn 'safeing' a pistol, rifle and shotgun early.

every one they see is 'loaded' until they prove otherwise and I built cut down stocks for rifles and shotguns.

Judgement is a longer path.

Until I could no longer pass my physical my kids were with me in the right seat learning the fundamentals - my oldest daughter got her solo a year before both of my sons and she flys better than both.

She has more raw talent than I do


----------



## Kruska (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello drgondog,

Personally I think that teaching a six year old kid on how to handle firearms is actually overestimating the situation entirely. No matter how well one might teach them, they are still kids, and when the hour or day comes they will also use and act with these weapons like a kid, especially if they are by themselves, don’t you think so?

So I think it is more about safekeeping the weapons on behalf of the adults. To avoid a 9 year old kid wavering his BB gun in front of my father’s face on his porch. 

Regards
Kruska


----------



## drgondog (Jun 18, 2008)

Kruska said:


> Hello drgondog,
> 
> Personally I think that teaching a six year old kid on how to handle firearms is actually overestimating the situation entirely. No matter how well one might teach them, they are still kids, and when the hour or day comes they will also use and act with these weapons like a kid, especially if they are by themselves, don’t you think so?
> 
> ...



You are correct. When I was 8 years old I was goofing around with a friend in his parent's bedroom and he found his dad's pistol under the bed - and playing 'cowboys and indians' he pointed at me and pulled the trigger - and missed as I dove to one side. Scared both of us 'shi%ess'. He didn't know it was 'loaded'. I never forgot.

My sole purpose is to acquaint them with two facts - that any rifle, shotgun or pistol in my home is 'loaded and therefore dangerous' when only one(in my home) is in fact in that condition, and the second point is that there is fearsome power at the other end of that 'tool'. The tomato can illustration with both pistol and shotgun is part of the visual with me making the shot.

They don't actually start shooting until they are about 8 when the cut down stock on an old Remington 514 bolt action .22 rifle fits them well enough to shoulder properly.. They are taught to load it with the rifle on a benchrest and pointed downrange 

They get to go to the range with me and I let them load each firearm I shoot... and they get to 'unload' and check the chamber of every pistol when I finish. I have three 'little people' shooting ear 'muffs'

They quickly learn to keep barrels pointed down at all times with fingers out of trigger guard as first lesson. If they forget, they are in immediate 'time out'

While they know that they are NEVER to touch one without my permission, I give them permission frequently so they are not (theoretically) tempted on their own. I have locked cabinet guncases as well as safe's but all they have to do is ask and we will go through the process. 

One of the reasons the I switched from 1911A1 to 870 pump for bedroom is that it is far more awkward for a young kid to even handle the shotgun - and I put the 45 in the safe. The chamber is open and it is 'safed'.. just have to pump it forward while taking it off safety - lose maybe one second.


----------



## Kruska (Jun 18, 2008)

drgondog said:


> While they know that they are NEVER to touch one without my permission....



Yes well, I was about seven when I tried to impress my girlfriend and took out my father’s hunting rifle from his cupboard after breaking the lock with a screwdriver, sporting it out of the bedroom window and targeting our neighbor as he walked by.

After he yelled all kinds of words at me (making my dearest laugh at me), I put it down and took my father’s M1911 out of the bedroom drawer and pointed it at her, telling her to stop laughing at me, luckily the 45 was so dam heavy I had to use both hands to balance it and my fingers couldn’t reach the trigger – even though I tried very hard – luckily she stoped laughing and ran away. That evening I got the bashing of the month from my old man.

Many years later when I was about 20 he actually apologized to me for not having me taught earlier about guns and not having stowed and locked them away secure enough. So I think you are doing a good job at this, and as I forward earlier – just make sure a fellow like me can’t open the locker.  and those buggers are smarter nowadays then us.

Regards
Kruska


----------



## drgondog (Jun 19, 2008)

Kruska said:


> Yes well, I was about seven when I tried to impress my girlfriend and took out my father’s hunting rifle from his cupboard after breaking the lock with a screwdriver, sporting it out of the bedroom window and targeting our neighbor as he walked by.
> 
> After he yelled all kinds of words at me (making my dearest laugh at me), I put it down and took my father’s M1911 out of the bedroom drawer and pointed it at her, telling her to stop laughing at me, luckily the 45 was so dam heavy I had to use both hands to balance it and my fingers couldn’t reach the trigger – even though I tried very hard – luckily she stoped laughing and ran away. That evening I got the bashing of the month from my old man.
> 
> ...



Kruska - the one advantage I have had for the past 10 years is that I live on my ranch and my closest neighbor is neraly a mile away - no kids anywhere except mine (30+) or my grandkids... no 'friends' that they need impress.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 19, 2008)

Geez I hate looking at those IED clips!

.


----------



## Kruska (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello comiso90,

What is the highest figure? Or zeros you have seen on a banknote so far?

Regards
Kruska


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 20, 2008)

Did I miss something?


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 20, 2008)

Kruska said:


> Hello comiso90,
> 
> What is the highest figure? Or zeros you have seen on a banknote so far?
> 
> ...



I have a 50 million Mark piece... and lots of beautiful Notgeld

we shouldnt talk about nit in this thread though..
Most of the money isnt from WW2 but here is a thread started a while ago..

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/money-ww2-8818.html

.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 20, 2008)

How did Kruska even know to ask. I must have missed something in the thread.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 20, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> How did Kruska even know to ask. I must have missed something in the thread.



My siggy:

Untitled Document


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 20, 2008)

never even noticed


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 20, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> never even noticed



Cause ur too busy leering at my avatar!

!


----------



## Kruska (Jun 21, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Cause ur too busy leering at my avatar!
> 
> !



  

Regards
Kruska

BTW the largest Bank note I have is 20 Trillion Mark, want me to scan it in for you?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2008)

What?


----------



## Soren (Jun 21, 2008)

Eat this you infidel scu..*BOOOM!!!* 

Idiot 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f8PVEVfqlU_


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 21, 2008)

God i love that


----------



## Kruska (Jun 22, 2008)

Allah Akbar indeed.   

Regards
Kruska


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 23, 2008)

That is a good one. There was a top secret CIA program during the Vietnam war where SOF would substitute ordnance filled with high explosives. Wonder if that was something similar... probably not.


----------

